#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 雷爾  第一章

## 雷爾卡魯

哈囉，我是雷爾卡魯
這是我的自身故事
希望大家喜歡，也希望大家可以挑出缺點
==================================
序曲

新月之日，代表著新生，是最適合進行轉生式的時候。
今晚雖然比滿月時還要暗上許多，但滿天星空的光芒照耀著大森林，每棵樹都反映出銀白的光芒，此時，巨神木的頂端站著一位微微發光的白髮男童，身上的鹿皮披風隨著風舞動著，他的腳下圍著一圈銀色的草，正散發著一點一點，宛如星光的小毛球，與風一同旋轉，飄散。
他慢慢的轉身，童稚的臉孔天真無邪，眼裡閃爍著不捨與希望的光芒，他的手指指著發光的森林空地，發出與幼童完全不同的聲音，溫柔又成熟。
「這個世界，我的希望，由你來拯救它。」他消失了。
他留下的聲音迴盪在森林中，樹木隨著風的擺動大力晃著枝條，為消失的男童哀傷著。

第一章  新生

你知道嗎？
我才剛孵化……應該說出生沒多久，才短短四個小時，我就擁有這段時間的所以記憶！（那很奇怪，對吧）
雖然四個小時對於剛出生沒多久的幼龍而言，還在處於增長期，沒有思考，而且連眼皮都還沒辦法張開……其實我現在也沒張開……這不是重點！
重點是我差點死翹翹！
就讓我來敘述一下那個經歷好了。
意識開始的瞬間，感覺到的是一片冰涼，我嘗試著移動身體，沒有任何動靜，我只能聽覺自己的心跳聲，不過我的耳朵像是被貼上好幾層樹葉，所有聲音都又小又模糊，不過能確定的是，我的心跳開始減弱，胸部因為急需空氣而疼痛著，感覺正在一點一滴的流失，思緒也開始模糊起來。
一陣輕飄之後，我看見了某種東西，白白毛茸茸的小生物被包在一顆白色灰條紋的蛋裡，看起來已經沒有生命了。
「玄晶！快去緊急處理！」我朝著大吼聲的來源看過去，是一個大龍，藍綠色的皮膚，胸腹部都是白的，聲音中帶著威嚴與心急。
「是的！族長！」一個淡藍色的青年龍，全身長滿淡藍色與白色毛髮，聲音很溫柔，也帶著一點急意。
玄晶輕敲那顆白蛋的頂端，一道裂縫從蛋頂跑到底部，接著他把蛋殼剝開，那白色的小生物就隨著開口滑了出來。
玄晶立刻撕開它身上的胎膜，前肢四指成錐狀伸入它的口部，拉出了紅紅的條狀物，我感到一陣噁心。
接著他輕輕捏著它的頭部兩側使其嘴部微張，玄晶吸了一口氣，對著它，吹出了白色一絲絲的東西，那不明的白色絲帶鑽入它嘴裡。
我的思緒忽然大力震了一下，視線邊緣開始出現亂飛的白色小點，我感覺到一個吸引力，吸引著我。
我看著玄晶，他正用兩指輕且快的按壓著它的胸部中心，吸力隨著按壓變化。
我開始覺得想睡，視線旁的白點開始佔滿我的視線，最後是一片漆黑，什麼都沒有，什麼都感覺不到。
黑暗，安靜，四處漂浮。
突然間，我的胸口像有把火在燒，疼痛難耐，我大吸一口氣，眼睛因為震驚而張開，視線很模糊，但玄晶焦急的眼神裡閃過的喜悅卻很清晰。
「你把他救回來了。」族長安慰的撫摸玄晶的肩頭。
「是的，族長，我把他救回來了。」
玄晶溫柔的把我抱起，把我包覆在溫暖的毛髮中，眼皮再度變得沈重，在我進入睡眠之前，我最後感覺到的是，玄晶那感動與悲傷微微顫抖的身體。

----------

